# New GMC Hummer EV AWD E-bike



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone know about Recon Power Bikes?

I am definitely interested in the AWD aspect. Also, GMC branded ebike is interesting.

…as is the removable thumb throttle and the ability for the consumer to change factory max assist setting of 20mph to 28mph.









Best E-bike: RECON Hummer EV Ebike – Recon Power Bike


If you are looking for the best e-bike for off-roading, look no further than RECON Power Bike's GMC Hummer EV Ebike. Order this electric bike today!




www.reconpowerbikes.com













Recon will unveil Hummer e-bike at SEMA Show Tuesday


LAS VEGAS (BRAIN) — Recon Power Bikes entered a global licensing agreement with GMC to release a new e-bike here today at the SEMA Show to complement the auto manufacturer's Hummer EV Supertruck. SEMA — produced by the Specialty Equipment Market Association — is the trade show for the automotive...




www.bicycleretailer.com


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Hardtail... no dropper... hub motors (not mid-drive.)
Deal breakers. Looks like it might make a good hunting rig, tho.
=sParty


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

80 pound electric moped for old people.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

For the clowns that buy the 100k plus HUMMER. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Probably GMC just licensed out their brand to some ebike manufacturer, just like previous Hummer, Honda, Kawasaki, etc BSOs. Make a quick buck and who cares if it reflects poorly on your brand?


----------



## FatboyFarleyFuse1977 (Jan 29, 2020)

FatboyFarleyFuse1977 said:


> 80 pound electric moped for old people.


Actually, 96 pounds. 😂


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

Front wheel drive does not make much sense to me except on flat loose sand or snow. Climbing it seems like there would not be enough traction and the tire would spin.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh gee, another rebranded chinese catalog E-Fatty.
This bike isn't even worth 1K


----------



## Smartattack (8 mo ago)

Barf-orama


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

The dual hub motors are probably the stupidest way to achieve a similar amount of at-the-wheel torque that mid-drives of 1/4 the nominal power achieve using the drivetrain.

I mean, this is a sketchy outfit selling e-BSOs of questionable suitability-for-purpose with only two models possibly meeting Federal e-bike definitions.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

DtEW said:


> I mean, this is a sketchy outfit selling e-BSOs of questionable suitability-for-purpose with only two models possibly meeting Federal e-bike definitions.


But, but “Recon Power Bikes is the trusted and used electric-powered bike for the FBI”!!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

singletrackmack said:


> But, but “Recon Power Bikes is the trusted and used electric-powered bike for the FBI”!!!


used by the FBI for what? target practice?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Re-branded crap is still crap (I saw a similar bike from another "manufacturer", but can't remember which one).


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

This thing is nuts, but someone will like it a lot. It would make for an awesome overkill commuter anyway. I'd take the electric Hummer though.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry, newb here. But is this ebike better than the Porsche Ebike? I had a Jeep mtb years ago and it rocked. Or, am I better off with the Ducati?


----------

